# Naming suggestions



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all,am looking for a bit of help naming my tiels,it is now 3 days and i have not found one name that suits them,you know what I mean I'm sure!
I am a first time tiel owner so I do'nt have much knowledge in telling boy from girl,so here we go,the white tiel he/she does seem to be white all over but no red/pink eyes,he seems quite vocal and is quite cheeky he bit me yesterday, I had to take him out of his cage and he sure let me know he was not happy ,hubby said to call him Gnasher but I do'nt think so:wacko:.The other one is a pearl,seems a bit quieter, loves her/his food,soon as it went in the cage 2 minutes he/she was eating . Both birds were bought from a pet store so I do'nt think they have been handled much.My hubby and I were not planning on buying a bird we only went in to buy fish food . So that's us now got fish,2 dogs and 2 tiels !
I am going to try and attach pics, I am a novice at computer skills,so please bear with me,this is the third time I have attempted this letter :blush:.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww there gorgeous  do you know how old they are? if the Pearl one is a male it will lose all those pearls when he starts to molt at approximately 6 months sometimes it takes a few molts to lose them all if it is a female she will keep them so its fairly easy to tell with pearls, the white one is visually impossible to tell the sex. As for names I am not good at picking them  I am sure others have some good ones.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The Pictures worked! :thumbu: They are so cute!! 

Here is a name that I love, for a white/greyish tiel -> Granite

And for the Pearl I have no name suggestions sorry! I will keep thinking and might post one at a later date!


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bondie*

Aww thankyou:blush:,they are not the best pics, will work on that and get some nicer ones later, as for their age the guy in the store could only say they were under a year !The pearls tail feathers are not in great condition, but I put that down to being in a small cage in the pet store with some care we will have her/him tip top.
I love your birds names Laura, and thankyou Sophia I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

His/her tail feathers will get better, they will fall out when they go through their next moult, or they will just fall out and re-grow when needed!  I am sure their tail will look great in no time!!


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bondie*

Thats good to know thankyou.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute  How about Owl, Spirit, Slush or Opal for the white one. Or Pearl, Star, Hoot or Emerald for the Pearl one  Then you could have your tiels named Owl and Hoot


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

I always loved the name Lazlo.

If you want just go on google and type in "Pet Bird Names." You will get a whole slew of stuff!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What about Hedwig for the white one, like Harry Potter's snowy owl!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

how about speckles and ghost


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bondie*

Hi it's funny that you came up with those names,they did come to my mind too or even Spook in place of Ghost :hmm:thankyou There are so many names to choose from and they are all great,oh dear now I'm spoilt for choice !!
I was thinking of Solo for the white one and Shylo for the pearl, what do you think, am not 100% though so anyone feel free to give me more.


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

Echo for the white one and Shylo for the Pearl. 

Whatever you prefer is best. It's _your_ birds.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you coul pick the top 4 you really like then run a poll


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bondie*

At last I have decided the white one is Tino and Pinza for the pied 
Thanks for your suggestions all


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute names


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are gorgeous! Off the top of my head, how about Lancelot for the white one and Guenivere for the pearl?


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

*names*

Great names, but I did finally pick Tino and Pinza, I am sure someone else out there will like your suggestions too. Love your birds and their names


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Cute names, Tino and Pinza! :thumbu:


----------

